
Seattle ER, Covid symptoms, “upper respiratory infection” diagnosis - barry-cotter
https://medium.com/@solifugae/i-got-sent-to-a-seattle-emergency-room-for-covid-19-on-march-4th-heres-how-that-went-1e114f3bb950
======
ThePowerOfFuet
This is shameful.

